

Iran Activists Get Assist from ‘Anonymous,’ Pirate Bay - jwb119
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/06/iran-activists-get-assist-from-anonymous-pirate-bay/

======
siavosh
i wonder how the Chinese government is viewing the technology empowered
protests in Iran. both governments have invested a great deal in censoring all
media. and now with so many tools to go around these filters and essentially
create leader-less protest movement, i'd imagine they're more worried than
they were the same time last week.

~~~
netsp
Me too.

I think China's approach is censor so long as costs are manageable. Shutting
down the internet is too a big deal. I think they are willing to accept a
certain leakage. If you are really motivated to learn about Tiananmen, you
can. You just can't get at it in a mainstream way.

This is fine so long as motivation to access information is relatively low.
Iran has just experienced a sharp increase in motivation

*One thing to note is that the Iranian regime can feed the President to the lions without breaking stride. It's almost what he's for. The protesters do not seem to be protesting against either the regime or the media controls.

------
ErrantX
I should be anti-Anonymous (because of my job). But I have always found them
strangely attractive as a group: well, perhaps not the group per se but the
ideals. I do like the idea that you can help make a difference as a "faceless
million".

~~~
traherom
You work for scientology?

~~~
ErrantX
heh fraid not :)

~~~
jpeterson
I'm guessing CNN.com or some other victim of a online poll precision strike.

~~~
ErrantX
uh, no not at all. A security firm.

So not evil at all :)

~~~
jcromartie
I'm not sure how you understand Anonymous, but I don't see what's to fear from
a security firm's POV. The average Anon is probably in grey-to-white hat
territory. Anything large-scale and organized is usually done to target
something they see as "evil", like Scientology, or the Iranian regime, or
Sarah Palin (joking; but seriously, that guy thought he was acting in the
interest of the country), or it's just freaking hilarious.

~~~
endtime
>Anything large-scale and organized is usually done to target something they
see as "evil", like Scientology, or the Iranian regime, or Sarah Palin

Or Korean pop star Rain? Or Habbo Hotel?

I generally find Anon amusing (and I'm curious why ErrantX thinks his job
obliges him to dislike them), but to paint them as _noble_ seems a stretch.

